# Skil 2236 Cordless Drill



## JimJames552 (Apr 4, 2009)

I have several cordless drills but I like my old Skil 2236 7.2V which uses 2 batteries AND it has a proper all-steel chuck with a KEY! However, it recently stopped functioning which must be due to some component failure - possibly the forward/reverse switch? I did find an exploded diagram:

http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/cgi-bin/noframes.cgi/skil/2236_TYPE_1

It looks like this switch might be part of the motor assembly? Which is priced at $45.25! Maybe it might be possible to isolate this switch and run it permanently in forward mode? 

I have never seen a model 2236 listed on EBay or I would buy it for parts. My only other idea is to convert my new Skil EVO 10.8 Lithium by removing the nasty hex key chuck and fitting the "proper" chuck from the 2236 ??


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Jim, Your Post, for me, brings back memories. My first cordless tool was a Skill 3.6V Model 2130. http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/cgi-bin/schematic.cgi/skil/2130_TYPE_1/

The three Ni-Cad cells in the battery pack were not removable. The drill was put on the Charger Stand for a recharge. After a couple of years the Battery would no longer hold a charge. At that time Makita had just come out with their 9.6V drill so I went with them for a while. 
http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/cgi-bin/schematic.cgi/makita/6002D

Currently I'm with the 14.4V Panasonic Li-Ion tools although I have the 10.8V Bosch compact tools but I still have that now really beat up, blue metal Skill 2130 box.

But I digress, back to the switch problem. My brother also had the Skill 2130 and he had a problem with the switch. This was years ago but when he called Skill and got to talk to a technician. The tech after listening to the symptoms,Just told him, heck I'll just send you a new switch, which he did for free. That drill has been long gone because of the battery pack not being field replaceable. 

Jim, it's worth a shot, see if you can talk to the technician.

For anyone interested in a modern Compact Drill/Driver there is a review in JLC Magazine Feb 2009
The review was written before the compact Makita with the 3/8 chuck could be included: Makita DF330DW 10.8V Compact Lithium-Ion Cordless 3/8" Driver-Drill Kit


----------



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

may be time to move into the 21st century


----------



## JimJames552 (Apr 4, 2009)

kennzz05 said:


> may be time to move into the 21st century


Some of the best mechanical tools were made 20+ years ago and I speak as a Mech Eng with a 3 year UK degree. My brand new Skil with a Lithium Ion battery pack would be much more useful if it were fitted with a keyed chuck. Drilling very small diameter holes with a hexhead chuck leads to pronounced wobble and inaccuracy. Hence the questions posed in my original post.

Palibob: Yes, it did cross my mind to phone Skil TechSupport and I will give it a try. I appreciate your help.


----------



## nickcage65 (May 27, 2009)

I have a Skil 2236 w/two battery packs. It's in great shape and everything works fine, but I lost the battery charger. Let me know if you're interested...make an offer!


----------



## bhacking (Jul 9, 2009)

*Skil 2236 drill.*

I have a skil 2236 drill. It is in very good shape. The only problem that I have with it is the price of the batteries. When I bought it it was less money than it is to replace the batteries now. 

All it needs is batteries. If you are looking to buy one to use as is or parts $10.00 plus shipping and it's yours. My only other choice is the dumpster. 
Bob H.


----------



## mrgcav (Jul 10, 2011)

*WANTED Skil 2236*

WANTED Skil drill 2236 and supertwist screwdrivers #2211
and
2236 grey case.
any condition.
Contact [email protected]


----------

